# Game 3: Nuggets @ Heat (11/3 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 3, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was worried this would be an afternoon game, but that would be really dumb.

Nuggets finished their game first and should be in Miami well before us.

This is a team we can defend more like we defended the Knicks tonight. Gallinari is one of their only shooters, so I expect something, at least slightly, less than 19 kabooms. Lawson will give us a headache, and Faried will rebound like a monster, though.

LeBron still hasn't had a signature game, so lookout for that. Hopefully Lewis can keep it going and we get a little more out of Rio, Shane, and Ray, who may've turned an ankle tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was it RU who always posted "kill them"? We need that. And Smithi's whip. C'mon fellas, the season started!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopes for tonight:
*
1. Better PG play.* Only 2 assists between RioNoNo last night. Compare that to 4 TOs from them. They're not all to blame for the 18:21 ast/TO ratio, but it didn't help. Hopefully we can meet Spo's gamely goal of 12 or less TO's. While on the PG topic, Rio's 1st 3 of the season would be encouraging.
*
2. Better decision making from Wade.* He's been forcing his offense a lot this season, with a lot of hideous results. This team doesn't need to force shots, and can eventually find a good look by swinging the ball around. Hoping for 3 TO's or less from him. Less encouraging is this (hopefully) being his first back-to-back. Gotta hope his knee responds well.

*3. More active rotations.* Its one thing to stand around on O and watch the dribbler pound, but to look cement-footed on D against perimeter-based teams is a recipe for disaster. Looking at you again, Dwyane. We're lucky Smith didn't have a signature vs.-Heat game last night, because Dwyane was leaving him unguarded non-stop. If you're going to help that deep, you have to be ready to jump back to your man in a second. 
*
4. Shard keeping the groove going.* We'll see how he responds to the back-to-back. Last time, not so good. Most of his misses have been long lately, so that either means his legs are nearly back or he's putting more upper body in his shot to compensate.

*5. Better contributions from Haslem and Battier.* Both had tough assignments last night, so their contribution was more important defensively. Still, seeing as we get so little production out of Battier, it would be nice if he could play mistake free. Really, he should never turn the ball over. The two last night were pretty awful. UD really needs to hit a jumper for his confidence. Hopefully he does and that starts the journey back to the UD of old.

*6. 20+ from Bosh.* He seemed to score at will in preseason. Against Boston he turned around a slow start late to get 1 point shy of 20, with LeBron off the floor. The offense should run through him when he's on the floor. He's been playing great D for the most part, so reward him on O. Its for the best for the team anyway. He had opportunities last night, but looked out of rhythm.

*7. No ill-effects from Ray's tumble.* He limped a little afterwards and didn't look quite right.

*BONUS:* LET MIKE FLY!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @EthanJSkolnick
> 
> Everyone available for Heat tonight. Correction: Allen had stinger near knee. Not ankle-related. But he will play.





> ‏@tomhaberstroh
> 
> Spoelstra says Ray Allen suffered a "stinger" near the knee vs. NYK, but came in early today to get treatment. Good to go tonight.


Wade is starting, so I guess the "talk" with his knee went well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> @MiamiHEAT: #HEATgame: Tonight's Inactive players vs the @denvernuggets are @T_Harris87 and @BigJorts55.


So Pitt, when healthy, is ahead of Jorts in the deep rotation.

Edit:


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> Correction: Tonight's Inactive players vs the @denvernuggets are @DexPittman and @BigJorts55.


I guess Harris is in just in case Ray re-aggravates the knee.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They showing the banner raising on SS?

So happy I remembered about the LP preview, was readying myself for streaming tonight.

OK, looks like they're showing it on LP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was watching football, but I dont think they've shown it yet.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice of them to honor the other local olympians.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Digging the white warmups at home this year. The only other time I remember us doing that is 05-06. Every other year we've worn black at home and on the road.

Seeing these local commercials makes me miss the Magic City like a mofo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat love them some banners


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Immediate Wade turnover. The more things change...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1: 333

Finally!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice turnaround J by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LBJ still rocking the MJ sleeve. Shitty lower bowl crowd.

Yeah CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BATTY BOY 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kuofos has added his name to the list of 7fters blocked by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh shit...this is the opposite of early last season's Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my goodness Faried is athletic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh is being aggressive as hell


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That transition D was deplorable on the Faried dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Standing-room-only lined up above balconies. But lower bowl shockingly patchy for Game No. 2 of a championship defense.


My hatred for those rich bastards that always show up late just rises and rises.

Faried is killing us


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Faried is destroying us. Javale McGee looks like he'll get any offensive board he wants, too.

Rebounding and defending the 3 were our big weakness last year, and they're rearing their ugly heads again.

That was a sick layup by Ray, though. Unexpected to say the least.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> My hatred for those rich bastards that always show up late just rises and rises.


:yes:

Game 2 at home and they can't bother to catch the first quarter. Waste of money if you ask me. LeBron James is not an infinite commodity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD on Tyson Chandler wasn't enough of a disaster for Spo to not try him on McGee.

I get it, though. Its early in the season and we have to check what works.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bye, Haslem. Your career was awesome.

At least we scored well this quarter, just still can't guard a chair with wheels.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

6 3's tonight in the 1st quarter.

7 last night all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just watched 3 successive plays in a row.

1- UD got switched onto Brewer, and as always got sucked inside and left Brewer wide open for 3

2- airballed a J

3- loses McGee who gets an and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

35-34 after 1

Our D has been non-existent so far this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****, UD...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD just lost his lunch to McGee, followed by Wade embarrassing himself. C'mon, captains!

Nice J by Dwyane, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think UD is even an NBA level player at this point.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> ....and Faried will rebound like a monster...


:banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awful again.

7 rebounds as a team and we're 3 minutes into the 2nd quarter. Meanwhile Faried has 6 by himself and McGee has 5.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The way we defend the 3-point line, its either a close-out too late, or an overzealous one leading to a walk-in-the-park stroll to the rim. How is our defense _so _bad?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is one of the worst 3 game stretches of defense we've had in the Lebron era


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel can't come back soon enough. He's the unsung hero of our defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love Wade, but even his success has been ugly lately. I cringe even when he hits those early pull-up J's. 



> @EthanJSkolnick
> 
> Points in the paint: 24-6 Denver.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Joel can't come back soon enough. He's the unsung hero of our defense.


He's back. Erik just has a massive Sponer for UD.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2 games. 2 airball 3's for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is some crazy bad D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If only the defending champ got a bi-season, straight to the 2nd round of the playoffs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't disgrace Zo with this segment right now. Not with this "defense" in progress.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It seems like the Nuggets are to you guys what the Bobcats are to the Lakers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block LeBron, but still way too much penetration.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> It seems like the Nuggets are to you guys what the Bobcats are to the Lakers.


Pretty much. Pretty sure within a couple of season we'll be forfeiting games in Denver. Never even a competition.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo had enough. Joel in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> It seems like the Nuggets are to you guys what the Bobcats are to the Lakers.


We're usually pretty good against them in Miami. Its in Denver where they just destroy us every year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lawson going around Mario like he isnt even there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers forgot you don't pass to Joel in those situations.










From a little bit ago, but clearly this is the opposite of last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hah, yeah exact opposite of last night. 19 3's allowed last night and already at or over 40 points in the paint allowed in just 1 half of play tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...we're worse than Orlando by a long shot?

24 2's for the Nuggets in the first half with 84 seconds left. NY last night? 17 all game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is our everything tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was really slick


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we match our opening night first half total, but shit the entire house on D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-64 at the half

Embarrassing D. At some point they gotta take this personal.

Only down 2 somehow though.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** our what happened to our defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think the main issue is our defensive schemes are extremely dependent on maximum effort, and there's no way Spo's getting that out of these guys at this point. Makes me wonder if we'd be better off playing young guys a lot early (not Pitt).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

"The DNA he has inside of him...thirst..." Dammit Spo. :spo:

Only 3 TO's...Why does that make me sad right now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure why we thought it was cool to put two of our C's in suits despite going up against a team with active bigs.

The numbers don't make this look as bad as the eyes have. They're only up 21/18 on the boards. 8/4 offensively.

Wade's lucky they gave UD that turnover instead of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT: James Harden 15pts on 6-10 shooting in the 2nd quarter. He is on a roll.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario and his awful alley-oops


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Bosh is on fire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So this is when Bosh becomes our 2nd best player. Bring it on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's the ****ing D. Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Picking up the defensive intensity now, but how long will it last?



Wade2Bosh said:


> ****ing Mario and his awful alley-oops


I'll never get how such a good shooter can be so awful at throwing alley-oops.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

is chris bosh gonna drop 50?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the great drive


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

BOSH!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

30 for Bosh. He's going full James Harden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great boxout by Battier on Faried.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

whats with lebron hitting the long 2's


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blooper reel end-to-end there. Rio rim block and joke rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF Mario?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

What a pass by Mike


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray and Shard's 3's look like FT's.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel instead of UD.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

bosh shouldnt be sitting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's where Joel hurts us. And when he feels like he has to make something happen after that pass...DOOM.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why don't the Heat use a zone against a team like this that only wants to break you down and get to the rim? It would help against the size as well. At least use it occasionally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Troll defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Have we already discussed Andre Miller being a Heat killer? Because he has been.

Their PGs are 12-18. Ours (no NoNo tonight) is 2-6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Miller always kills us. No matter if he's getting older and slower.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

91-87 after 3

Just cant put together a strong 5 to 7 minutes of D. So frustrating.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

91 points after 3 quarters. **** me


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We need another big. Curry is available.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We have 13 unassisted FGs, they have 27. Dribble drives and offensive boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boshy Bear inching toward his Heat high of 35. One away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Andre Miller is 7-7 on a variety of crazy shots.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

to the people who that Wade would be "back" this year. He's not.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade euro step and Ray floater. Both nice.

Let's have a no alley-oops to Wade rule until he gets his knee 100, though. Not pretty.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Andre Miller is 7-7 on a variety of crazy shots.


Tyson Chandler went 5-5 last night. Shitty trend.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I just have no confidence in our D right now. Down 1 with 9 minutes left and it still for some reason seems like we're down by much more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Got lucky that wasnt a charge


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Transition pull up 3 by Wade. I swear, he's mentally regressing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Eww....that ball had like 4 chances to go in.

Bosh's Heat-high 36!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Can it get more frustrating than the last couple of possessions? My goodness.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, doesn't look good


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yo...what is this? What was that? What's going on?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The NBA champions ladies and gentleman. The only reason they are in this game is cause Bosh is going off, and it looks like they still will likely lose.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

About to go down 1-2 vs. a team blown out by Orlando last night. Just no excuses for this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Jesus! We needed that. We need more.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's still weird to see Ray hitting these crazy threes for us now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I should also include Ray Ray in that of course. Defense is still pathetic.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

did i just hear "and that's millers first missed shot of the game"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333 again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by Lebron!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

lebron is a ****ing god. and ray ray is jesus


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gallanari hits his toughest 3 to go 1-7 from there.

Why are we giving it to Wade up top when he has Iguodala on him and LeBron has Gallanari?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get stops


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CHRIS BOSH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Boshasaurus Rex. Boshassination.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FORTY! LIKE A BOSH! :bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Bosh!

great find by Mario. Lebron and Ray running to each corner opened that up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

so the boshtrich is officially the 2nd best play on our team. Wade is a ****ing mess


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It only took 3 1/2 quarters, but you can now tell that there is a crowd inside the arena.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a lucky ****ing shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Igyy has hit that fading shot like 3 times tonight. Such bullshit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they're hitting bullshit shots.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh these ****ing shots


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> so the boshtrich is officially the 2nd best play on our team. Wade is a ****ing mess


And Ray might be the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

strong drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2Wade!

Love the hustle!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally got a 50-50 ball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ray Allen embraces Miami HEAT basketball, woo.

Love the hustle from that old boy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ray Allen showing that purity


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade's defense is ****ing terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

adskljadlskfjasdlkfjadsf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Wade's defense is ****ing terrible.


overlook the shitty shot by Lebron? Denver is in the penalty. He should've driven that to the hoop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible shot by LeBron. Had so many better options.

Of course we might lose this on another ****ing missed boxout. Thinking of the play where we lost the inbounds and McGee got the reverse dunk really hurts right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade got shaked and baked, that wa badd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333333 and the foul!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JESUS! THAT'S WHAT HE DO!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Aw **** I love RAY ALLEN.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

RAY MOTHER****ING ALLEN MOTHER ****ERS


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jesus ****ing Shuttlesworth with the 4pt play. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we win this game, all the pain was worth it for that Ray moment. Wow.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

JESUS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!

whew!

Thank you Ray Allen.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a win holy cow


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I will suck ray allen's dick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray won us a game LeBron and Wade almost lost us...with 40 from Bosh. 

Took 8 years off my life, but it was worth it!

Get Jesus a smiley!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

very ugly 2-1. But I guess I'll take it.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

yeah, none of that name calling stuff here - w2b


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron passing the ball instead of shooting. That's why he will never...oh wait.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> LeBron passing the ball instead of shooting. That's why he will never...oh wait.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Adam said:


> LeBron passing the ball instead of shooting. That's why he will never...oh wait.


Posts like this make me so happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We all know the D is reliant on extra effort plays. I think Spo never doing the usual Heat 2 practices a day during training camp and the week that was basically lost in China is a huge reason why the D is as bad as it is right now. 

Gonna take some time, especially practice time, for everyone to get back to that level its usually at.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So what was that, 3 late 3's in the 4th for Ray? Just amazing.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Boston is pissed right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never brought it up during the game, but holy shit, Kenneth Faried is a violent rebounder. 


He is a better version of what UD used to be.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Kenneth Faried is one of my favorite players. He really is a Manimal. love his game.,


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Windhorst says the Nugs lost this game because Brewer doubled on LeBron. Apparently despite watching James since HS, Brian doesn't understand LeBron would've scored against single coverage. Still, though, Ray in the left corner is the most efficient shot in basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Windhorst says the Nugs lost this game because Brewer doubled on LeBron. Apparently despite watching James since HS, Brian doesn't understand LeBron would've scored against single coverage. Still, though, Ray in the left corner is the most efficient shot in basketball.


Has to be a shot that put a dagger in us at least a handful of times over his Celtics career.

So great to be on the other end of those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BIG 4! Hopefully this game has a Rio-Cole effect and Wade shapes up.

Man, I wish we could splice UD and Shard together. One rebounds and plays D (at least when he's not matched up against 7-foot kangaroos), and the other can give us extra offensive punch off the bench to go along with Jesus.

Why the hell did @LetItFlyEnergy start following me on twitter? :laugh: Must be because Ira responded to me asking when Miller time was last night. His answer: June.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> BIG 4! Hopefully this game has a Rio-Cole effect and Wade shapes up.
> 
> Man, I wish we could splice UD and Shard together. One rebounds and plays D (at least when he's not matched up against 7-foot kangaroos), and the other can give us extra offensive punch off the bench to go along with Jesus.
> 
> Why the hell did @LetItFlyEnergy start following me on twitter? :laugh: Must be because Ira responded to me asking when Miller time was last night. His answer: June.


Nope big three. Lebron Bosh and Allen. Wade has been horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Shane Battier called a Ray Allen corner three "the most efficient shot in basketball."


I know he was sort of joking, but...


> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> Ray Allen, who had an effective field-goal percentage of 72.5 on corner threes last season, was open from that spot on the final possession.
> 
> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> In other words, Ray Allen was a more efficient shooter on corner threes than LeBron James was at the rim last year.


That's freaking insane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He actually wasn't joking. Both Coup and Haberstroh have said that Ray in the left corner is the most efficient spot based on eFG%. It's equivalent to an 86% shot from 2. I'm pretty sure one of them tweeted about it recently, if you want to scan their timelines. Might've been in one of Coup's recent articles, actually.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Werent we one of the worst from the corner 3? I seem to remember a chart talking about how much more effective we'd be from there now.

edit: Found it. Heat were actually over the NBA average from 3, but Ray Allen was at another level










Perfect chart for this game since his 1st 2 4th quarter 3's came from the right angle 3 and the game winner was in the corner.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, I think we'll see that play with LeBron forcing the chug-bleach-or-motor-oil choice from opposing teams. When he goes left with Allen in the corner, its trouble.

Whose leg do I have to hump to get my first smiley creation installed into the system, preferably with the code "yolo"?










The original if someone wants to redo it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just watched the game....


RAY ****ING ALLEN!!! Amazing to see him do that in a Heat uni!

:bosh1: :bosh1: :bosh1:

:joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King2Jesus!










42 points on 13-19 shooting in the first two games at the AAA for Ray Ray. Solid start. 

Would love to be inside Riley's head for this game. From the matador D to the shot. "I'm such a G." << Probably his final thought.

Man, I remember watching Ray's press conference after we eliminated Boston, and he was adamant that he "still had a lot of basketball in these legs." It was so hard not to respect and admire him and the way he battled through the ankle issue, despite Doc even mentioning sitting him one game. He's surprised me a lot. That first half layup he had was ridic. I still don't know how he got it up there. Dying to see a better angle. So nice to have a weapon like that off the bench. 

I remember the first time we played Boston's Big 3, and Cook had that steal and dunk on Posey. Afterwards Ray showered praise over Cook and said he saw some similar traits in him. Ironically, Ray seems to be doing what we always hoped we'd get, but seldom got, out of Dae, despite being 124 years older.



> @*DannyMartinez4*  In their 10 minutes on the floor together, the Chalmers-Allen-Wade-James-Bosh lineup has an ORtg of 149.3. Fun.


Said all summer that lineup would be crazy potent. It'll only get better. Rio still looks rusty, and Wade and James haven't had signature games.

Seriously, though. Poor Bosh. Epic performance for him and Ray steals the show. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is really getting phased out though huh. 5 minutes today.

I feel bad for the guy, but he is honestly a liability out there. That airball was just so embarassing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron had 20/9/11 and 0 turnovers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, Wilbon was going crazy last night over CP3's 11ast/1 TO. LeBron had to 1up his boy. :lebron:

The rotation was really interesting tonight, with Joel making an unplanned but necessary, albeit clumsy, cameo after UD's ineptitude. Further, no Cole. Odd against a team with two PGs who are the team's main motor. Cole may've gotten abused in the post by Dre Miller, but he probably could've done a better job keeping up with Lawson. I love having Mike in the rotation, and he showed his ancillary benefits with the quick pass to Ray for the 3 in the 2nd half, as well as grabbing more boards in his 16 mins (3), than Lewis, UD, and Joel grabbed in a combined 27 mins (ZERO), but I don't love it being at the cost of all of Cole's minutes this early. I don't see why it such an issue to go 10-deep, seeing as the best coach in the league uses a 10-man rotation (Joel/UD played the part of guy tonight, essentially).

:laugh: Ray led the bench with 5 boards, and was the only bench player with a block. BEASTING.

I think some (myself included) were being a bit too harsh on Dwyane. The FG% wasn't lovely, but 4 blocks, 2 steals, and only 1 TO to go with his 4 assists is a solid contribution on a night when Bosh got Jurassic on fools and LeBron teased us by being one board shy of a trip-dub. Dwyane enticed us to declare him back with his look and performance in that Detroit game, but realistically, you have to accept the likelihood of a 2-steps-forward-1-step-back kind of rhythm for the early parts of the season. He warned us of this, saying not to expect the best of him until later in the season. My biggest concern was shot selection and TO's, and he at least shored up the latter for this game.

The bigman rotation is still uneasy to me. Here's where a Moultrie or Ezeli, shit, even the athleticism of a PJIII, would theoretically help on the boards against teams with bouncy bigs. So it goes. I think Spo's going to experiment with it a ton, seeing if Joel can fit what we're trying to do once he gets some rhythm. He'll probably also see if Pitt's youth and girth, to go along with his Wilt-like game compared to Joel, can help. And, of course, Jorts should get an opportunity at some point.

Had a funny thought when I saw a tweet from Juwan's wife after the game. I'm sure somewhere in the AAA he was sitting in his suit, thinking to himself, "Man, I can stop this. This team needs me." Delusional-ass mother****er. :rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All 40 of Bosh's points :bosh1: :bosh2:






So smooth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What I love is how easy it looks for him. He's clearly our steadiest offensive player amongst the Big 3, seeing as he has a reliable jumpshot and a matchup advantage against almost anyone guarding him, PF or C. He was already one of the fastest PF's in the league, and his agility is underrated.

Just occurred to me our "Big 4" combined for 97 points, despite poor %'s from our typically-over-50% Big 2. Don't know how a-typical that is, but it sounds impressive. :whoknows:

*



Q: Where has this Chris Bosh been? He was ballin' like he owned the place Saturday. -- Steve, Miramar.

A: And he has been doing it the entire first week of the season, simply needed to do more on Saturday in a game that required more. Are the Heat going to have three starters in the All-Star Game? You probably saw the starting front court in action Friday in New York, with LeBron, Bosh and Carmelo Anthony. Heck, Bosh's Saturday upstaged Carmelo's Friday.

Click to expand...

 
* 
Well, if we consider Bynum or Garnett his main competition, Chris clearly has a leg up so far. We'll see how much the fans take notice, though. Not really sure who the biggest name after LeBron and Melo would be in the front court ahead of Bosh, but I still have my doubts the fans will recognize him. Leading the team in scoring so far should help. Gotta keep up the flow.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That last play is what I love about the team this year.

Let Lebron drive in an iso situation (where he's likely to score) or double him and leave Ray Ray open?

Pick your poison.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Man, that shit Ray.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:kanye:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mother**** anybody who tried to downplay the signing of Ray Allen.

Ray really seems to be all kinds of motivated this year he made that huge play fightin for that board that he passed off to Bosh which lead to the fast break play late in the fourth too.

Playin wit the best player on the planet is indescribable too


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My reaction when Ray hit "that shot":






My next though was Marcus going full Randy on that :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray also came up with one of the bigger defensive plays. His hustle lead to the long outlet pass by bosh ot Wade, to give us a 3pt lead with just over a minute to go


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that play was huge.

This game was so infuriating for large parts, but in the end we got it done.

Really need to fix our defense though...all teams we've played have killed us. Either inside (Nuggets) or outside (Knicks), or both (Celtics).

Hopefully Wade and Lebron can have a signature game soon too. Who'se next?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy how much the lower bowl filled out. I guess people just don't give a shit about being there until the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watch most of the 3rd as well. While watching the Ray Allen 4 pt play over and over, I was shocked at how packed the lower bowl was at that point. Where the hell were those people for most of that game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with Jax in the post game show, for those that missed it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks. F'ing LP cut out before HEAT Live.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That video has that layup by Ray I was talking about. His finishing ability impressed me over the past couple of years in Boston. Great to see from a 37-year-old.

Here's some elaboration on that Battier quote and what I was talking about:

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/s...ck-ray-allen-enjoying-his-broader-role/nSxJ5/


> “The most efficient shot in basketball pretty much is Ray Allen in the corner,” forward Shane Battier said. “I think, effectively, Ray Allen in the corner, has a higher efficiency than LeBron James at the rim, which is unbelievable, because LeBron is probably a top-five player in the history of the game of basketball.”
> Battier, as usual, is correct. According to Court Vision analytics, Allen connected on 57.1 percent from the left corner last season which – because you get three points – is equivalent to 85.6 percent accuracy from two-point range. James converted _only_ 75.4 percent of his attempts at the rim.
> http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/s...ck-ray-allen-enjoying-his-broader-role/nSxJ5/


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/s...ck-ray-allen-enjoying-his-broader-role/nSxJ5/


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just now getting to that Bosh video. Was hard to appreciate some of his shots due to all the stress over what was going on on the other end the whole game. The move around 4:10 is so sick. He really has shot-creating ability like a SF. Gasol seems to so often be his measuring stick due to their similar career arcs (both share the same career-high of 44, BTW), but Chris is so much more agile and skilled facing up.

Other thing I've noticed is some really nice looking sets we're running already. Lot of movement everywhere throwing off the D due to apparent confusion over whether or not to switch on screens and whatnot. At the end of the half, we ran the "Ray Allen Special," this time resulting in a Bosh dunk off a beautiful pass from LeBron. Spo seems to finally be figuring out ways to use everyone's strengths in the half court, often using Wade as an effective decoy, or having guys slip screens and roll to the basket. We saw a lot of standing around a la the last two seasons in NY, but this game seems drastically different. The offense doesn't seem far away from where it was in the Finals, which means we're way ahead of schedule. By the playoffs it should be pretty damn efficient.



> @*tomhaberstroh*  Accounting for the extra value of 3-ptrs, Ray Allen is effectively shooting 83 pct on jumpers this season. (via Synergy)


----------

